# Bermuda bare patches



## Hammybear (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi all - new to the forum, and newish to DIY. We bought a new build with Bermuda sod, and last year I was able to get it to look "ok" not great. This year has been terrible, and it's still not greened up and has many bare patches. I had some trouble with crabgrass which I sprayed with some Lowe's bought roundup, and it's largely gone, but the grass isn't doing so hot. I've attached pictures from last year and this year to give you some comparison.

So far this year I've scalped, dethatched, and fertilized. I've been trying to mow regularly, pretty low (around one inch)but there's not a lot of growth. I'm in the process of getting a soil test, but it'll be weeks before I get the results. I'm in NC, and I have the builder supplied Bermuda sod. Any suggestions in the interim would be much appreciated!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Just needs some sun, heat, and time and it should be fine.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Round up? Was the Bermuda dormant?


----------



## Hammybear (Apr 25, 2020)

david_ said:


> Round up? Was the Bermuda dormant?


It was mostly dormant - but I used the version intended to kill weeds not lawns. This didn't get the job done, and about 4 weeks later I used image all in one lawn weed killer (again, not intended to harm lawns) which did get the job done.


----------



## Hammybear (Apr 25, 2020)

Follow up from before and some updated pictures. Not much of a change and it has warmed up a little. What other steps should I be taking? I'm expecting the results of the soil test in the next couple of day's, and will fertilize based on that and add whatever is needed. But should I be taking other steps? Top dressing? I'm also considering aerating, and perhaps taking some of the healthier cores and using them as mini plugs for the bare spots. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

From the looks of it, it hasn't completely come out of dormancy yet. This year has not been very consistent with temperatures, and has been abnormally cool, so I would estimate that your ground temps haven't gotten above much 60°F average. Mine is just hitting 67°F, and it's normally above the 70's. You can go to Greencast to see what your current and average soil temps are at.

Once you get above 70°F, start watering it, and feeding it, and it'll be growing in no time. Those bare spots that you see will become a thing of the past. It's at that time you might want to consider levelling it, or doing any soil amendments. Have you done a soil test yet? If not, get one done from Waypoint or Spectrum Analytics to see where you might have deficiencies. Also, if you notice that those spots aren't improving, do the screwdriver test to see if you have some buried debris left over from the construction that is beneath the sod.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

Starting this weekend, we'll be in the 80's in NC. We haven't seen "real" heat yet. Keep to a fert plan and it will come back once we get the heat.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Judging from the shape of those brown spots, I would think that what you sprayed is slowing down the green up. Spraying while dormant won't kill it, but it could slow it down in the spring (especially if it wasn't completely dormant). It has been a cool spring so all lawns are waking up slowing. Keep at it and it will take off once things warm up.


----------



## dtec (Jul 13, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> Judging from the shape of those brown spots, I would think that what you sprayed is slowing down the green up. Spraying while dormant won't kill it, but it could slow it down in the spring (especially if it wasn't completely dormant). It has been a cool spring so all lawns are waking up slowing. Keep at it and it will take off once things warm up.


I used 2 rounds of Image while my bermuda was dormant around 2 months ago and every area I sprayed has been slow to grow in like most of my lawn has so I definitely believe the Image stunted those areas some in my case. I expect them to fill in eventually but that's why I decided to leave the Poa alone and let the heat kill what's left.


----------



## Hammybear (Apr 25, 2020)

Colonel K0rn said:


> From the looks of it, it hasn't completely come out of dormancy yet. This year has not been very consistent with temperatures, and has been abnormally cool, so I would estimate that your ground temps haven't gotten above much 60°F average. Mine is just hitting 67°F, and it's normally above the 70's. You can go to Greencast to see what your current and average soil temps are at.
> 
> Once you get above 70°F, start watering it, and feeding it, and it'll be growing in no time. Those bare spots that you see will become a thing of the past. It's at that time you might want to consider levelling it, or doing any soil amendments. Have you done a soil test yet? If not, get one done from Waypoint or Spectrum Analytics to see where you might have deficiencies. Also, if you notice that those spots aren't improving, do the screwdriver test to see if you have some buried debris left over from the construction that is beneath the sod.


Thank you. I finally got the results of my soil test and things aren't looking good, so a lot of work to do. I could do with some help in understanding the results (see below). I'm assuming the recommendations are based upon a years worth of application? Given the huge deficiencies in calcium and potassium, as well as my pH - any recommendations on what the best and quickest way would be to get these numbers into the normal/good range in a somewhat cost efficient manner? Would my best bet be to get a potassium rich fertilizer and throw a lot of lime down at the start and then revert to a more balanced fertilizer product for monthly maintenance, followed by a fall application of lime?


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

Just a data point. I too did spot treatments w/ Image this winter while my Bermuda was dormant. Three areas that I hit kinda medium/heavy are just dirt now.

I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

Buster said:


> Just a data point. I too did spot treatments w/ Image this winter while my Bermuda was dormant. Three areas that I hit kinda medium/heavy are just dirt now.
> 
> I won't make that mistake again.


I hit my bermuda with image while dormant and those areas are slower to wake up or are in rougher shape too.


----------



## Hammybear (Apr 25, 2020)

Buster said:


> Just a data point. I too did spot treatments w/ Image this winter while my Bermuda was dormant. Three areas that I hit kinda medium/heavy are just dirt now.
> 
> I won't make that mistake again.


It makes me feel better that I'm not the only one.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Some versions of Image have atrazine, not generally a safe choice for Bermuda. Might you have gotten one of those? Others have Sulfentrazone, which is safe but definitely can stunt bermuda.


----------



## Hammybear (Apr 25, 2020)

ktgrok said:


> Some versions of Image have atrazine, not generally a safe choice for Bermuda. Might you have gotten one of those? Others have Sulfentrazone, which is safe but definitely can stunt bermuda.


It has sulfentrazone and quinclorac. This is the one I used: https://www.imageforweeds.com/all-products/all-in-one-rts


----------



## BUbbaSwine (May 8, 2018)

I'm in Upstate SC...started to green up and the bottom fell out of temps the last couple of days. Yellow cast across the whole lawn. Warm weather this weekend with rain next week, should help.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

> Given the huge deficiencies in calcium and potassium, as well as my pH - any recommendations on what the best and quickest way would be to get these numbers into the normal/good range in a somewhat cost efficient manner?



Cheap
Fast
Reliable
Pick 2, because if it's cheap & fast, it won't be reliable. If it's fast & reliable, it won't be cheap
Not to be glib about it, but you've got to adopt the mindset when you're working with your turf & soil, your efforts are going to be a marathon, not a sprint. The corrections that you need to do to your soil are going to take a few years, but fortunately, it's not going to break the bank. Lime is inexpensive compared to some of the other chemicals needed to treat turfgrass, e.g. fungicides.

You need a LOT of lime to get your pH up. In your case, I'd recommend that you put down at least 20-30#/1,000 ft² of dolomitic lime every year. If you feel the need to put down some fert, a 1-1-1 combination would work for you. Feel free to get some lime now, and put it out now, so you can get the process started of getting that pH up where some of the nutrients will be available for the plant to uptake when the pH starts moving up. I'd wait at least a month before you put out any fertilizer.  This chart will help you understand how the pH has an effect on nutrient availability There's also a thread that has the popular soil fertility information from the forum. Some really good information in those threads.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@Hammybear like @Colonel K0rn alluded to, the first thing you need to do is ask yourself how many years you are willing to put into this to get a lawn like what you see in the Warm Season Pictures thread. Your soil needs a lot of work. Contrary to what some people on YouTube will have you believe, you can't fix a lawn in a few months. But you can make progress every time you break out your spreader. Take pictures now, listen to people like @Colonel K0rn and @Movingshrub and take pictures a year from now. You will see progress. Just realize that a lot of people on here have been doing this for years.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Step 1. Stop touching it and wait for temps to warm up. We want grass out of transition.
Step 2. Read the Bermuda bible on here if you haven't.
Step 3. Have you put down a pre emergent yet?
Step 4. Concur with @Colonel K0rn on you pH. Your goal is 6.5; close is good enough. 
Step 5. I would consider calcium nitrate as you N source (to help with pH and Caclium) or all purpose fert (where the NPK numbers are all equal) to raise your macros. There is no award for extra nitrogen, you only end up cutting more.


----------



## Way2low01 (Mar 9, 2019)

We're still waking up here in NC. We are finally hitting consistent 80's so should start to see some progress. My lawn has been shocked several times this spring with warm temps just to get hit with 30 degree lows which has set it back. Give it time, with the warmer temps, water and fert you'll be in business. Here's my backyard currently so you're not alone.


----------

